
Group of 17 Apple Auto Engineers Join Startup Zoox - coloneltcb
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-30/group-of-17-apple-auto-engineers-is-said-to-join-startup-zoox
======
finkin1
This gave me the impression that 17 engineers left all at once in a
coordinated way, but after reading the article I'm still not sure. Over what
period of time did the 17 engineers leave? If they all coordinated and left at
the same time that's quite a statement.

~~~
X86BSD
That's not quite as interesting to me as the fact that no one has cracked this
nut yet. No one. You've got the top tech companies on the planet trying to be
first and as of yet not one of them has managed it. I thought Apple would be
first or a close second with a better and more refined solution. But they have
supposedly given up on the larger picture and are focusing on the software.

If I was an engineer this is clearly where I would seek to work, this is
obviously one of the harder tech problems to solve.

~~~
mrDmrTmrJ
You're spot on. Autonomous driving (level 4/5) has been demo'ed by a few
players at low speeds, but no-one has a product to market yet. While
Google/Waymo currently seems to be farthest, it will take 10 years for clear
winners to emerge.

One of Zoox advantages (compared to Apple) is that as a pure play autonomous
driving company they can retain focus over long time scales. The Apple project
seems to have changed focus multiple times.

------
valuearb
Would be hilarious if Uber bought them and Apple sued Uber.

------
rightbyte
Zoox got some Uber engineers too since earlier.

I wonder if the company will produce a working product or if they will aim on
getting bought, like Otto etc.

